# Is it possible my skincare routine is making my skin oilier?



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

hello everybody... skincare advice needed!!

My skin is incredibly oily. It never used to be, but since sorta the beginning of this year, its been a complete oil slick. My foundation just melts off. Before I start this is my skincare routine for when I take off my make up:

1) Johnsons baby wipes - removes eye make up and initial foundation
2) Garnier Clean & Soft complete cleansing milk - takes off rest of foundation
3) Nivea Visage Refreshing Toner
4) Origins No puffery cooling mask for puffy eyes
5) (Not everyday) The Body Shop Seaweed Pore Perfecter - reduces appearence - I recently introduced this to see if it'd help, so I know it isn't this that has caused my mega oily skin, because my skin was like this before
6) Nivea Visage Young 'Control Shine!' moisturiser. 

So last night I did step one and two at about 2am when I got back, and thought I'm gonna try and get this spot out... Seriously this thing is HUGE. I NEVER get spots haha and it doesn't seem to want to go so I thought i'll try & get it, naughty I know. I was unsuccessful in removely this volcano type spot from my face, and I was so tired I brushed my teeth and got straight into bed, completely forgetting to do steps 3-6! 
When I wake up... usually my face is like a complete oil slick.. SO SO SO shiny. I don't know what I do in my sleep considering my room is the coldest in the house, I must run a marathon or something because I always wake up so hot and my face is so shiny. So this morning, I woke up, not a single bit of shine to be seen. My face doesn't feel sticky or anything like it usually does. 
So I'm wondering, is it possible something in steps 3-6 that is causing my skin to be excessively oily?? Has anyone got any suggestions or what to use instead??

TIA


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe try a combined cleanser/toner (Clarins cleansing waters would be worth trying) as this will cut out an extra product. It doesn't sound as though you use an awful lot of products anyway. My sister swears by the TBS Seaweed range and this is all she uses with good results. 

If you're having foundation problems, look into using a primer. If you use this, personally I wouldn't use moisturiser too as this may be overloading a bit too much. Smashbox do some great ones, don't leave skin dry/oily and keep make up staying put.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mercurial* 

 
_Maybe try a combined cleanser/toner (Clarins cleansing waters would be worth trying) as this will cut out an extra product. It doesn't sound as though you use an awful lot of products anyway. My sister swears by the TBS Seaweed range and this is all she uses with good results. 

If you're having foundation problems, look into using a primer. If you use this, personally I wouldn't use moisturiser too as this may be overloading a bit too much. Smashbox do some great ones, don't leave skin dry/oily and keep make up staying put._

 
Thank you, I'll check out Clarins.
Thing is, I always used to use a primer (mac prep & prime skin) but I've given up using it cuz if anything it makes my skin worse! I mean it makes my foundation just melt off quicker. I only use it around my eyes now to make my concealer blend better. And I didn't moisturise before primer or make up cuz my skin feels all sticky for the rest of the day hah. But thank you for the Clarins suggestion, I think I need to have some better skin care instead of drug store!
I'm about to go out so I'll put on some make up and see how it lasts for the day without steps 3-6!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 27, 2008)

I have oily skin too I have learned that not all things that say "oil Control" actually provide oil control at least for me. For instance I used MaCs oil control lotion for a while totally made my face even more oily! I used prescriptives Oil Control foundation made my face feel filmy and slick! Your skincare just may be causing it but don't try too many new products at once so your able to see if you have any reactions if you decide to include a new product to your regimen. 

I was once told that over scrubbing/exfoliating caused your face to create more oil because doing so everyday makes skin more irritable and dry so skins defense is more oil.

I was also told that not properly moisturizing skin leads to oily skin. The lack of moisture in skin forces your body to produce it's own form of moisture. If you keep your skin properly moisturized it's suppose to regulate the oilyness of face.

I read this in one of those Paulas Choice publications
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know that I believe this at all -- but if someone has feedback on this please post!)

"People with oily skin should not use moisturizer because their skin already is producing it's own."


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2008)

From my experience sometimes less is more. So maybe because your routine was cut in half so your face turned out to be less oily. 

Also are you using foaming cleansers? If not, and you are just using milks and wipe off type cleansers that could contribute to oiliness. Generally cleansing milks and wipe off makeup remover/cleansers (these contain misturizing agents) are for dry skin types. Foaming type cleansers are better for oily skin (stronger and gets the oil out). I have normal skin and I switch between foaming cleansers, Spectro Gel and makeup wipes. HTH!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I must add that I personally think moisturizer is important: applying it prior to makeup makes sure that the first thing your skin drinks up is not your foundation. 

I apply moisturizer wait 2 mins then apply Primer and wait again before foundation.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 27, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken, Johnson's Baby Wipes do contain mineral oils.  So if you're using them everyday for makeup removal, there is a chance it could be contributing.  I don't have them right in front of me, but I'm pretty sure that they do.  Hope that helps a bit


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be number 6, but if you were drinking it could have DEF. been that, whenever I get home from drinking out, I wake up and my face is very dry(and I'm normally combo/oily)...it dehydrates your body!




"People with oily skin should not use moisturizer because their skin already is producing it's own."


......................This isn't necessarily true, just because nowadays there are great moisturizers for oily skin, and like you have said laguayaca, if you don't use moisturizer on your oily skin it will just produce more sebum, obv. you shouldn't apply it over the oil, just use a toner or wash your face and then apply moisturizer...


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_If i'm not mistaken, Johnson's Baby Wipes do contain mineral oils.  So if you're using them everyday for makeup removal, there is a chance it could be contributing.  I don't have them right in front of me, but I'm pretty sure that they do.  Hope that helps a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't know that but I've been using them for yeaaars to remove my make up because I can't stand anything else to remove my make up! Well eye make up that is, anything else irritates my eyes. But thanks for your suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_From my experience sometimes less is more. So maybe because your routine was cut in half so your face turned out to be less oily. 

Also are you using foaming cleansers? If not, and you are just using milks and wipe off type cleansers that could contribute to oiliness. Generally cleansing milks and wipe off makeup remover/cleansers (these contain misturizing agents) are for dry skin types. Foaming type cleansers are better for oily skin (stronger and gets the oil out). I have normal skin and I switch between foaming cleansers, Spectro Gel and makeup wipes. HTH!_

 
Well as sort of my face wash I either use St Ives Apricot Scrub sorta once a week, and a clean and clear shine control face wash every day. Which foaming cleanser would you suggest? I didn't know that about foaming cleansers, I always felt like they didn't do anything!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_It could be number 6, but if you were drinking it could have DEF. been that, whenever I get home from drinking out, I wake up and my face is very dry(and I'm normally combo/oily)...it dehydrates your body!




"People with oily skin should not use moisturizer because their skin already is producing it's own."


......................This isn't necessarily true, just because nowadays there are great moisturizers for oily skin, and like you have said laguayaca, if you don't use moisturizer on your oily skin it will just produce more sebum, obv. you shouldn't apply it over the oil, just use a toner or wash your face and then apply moisturizer..._

 
Nope it wasn't booze lol I only went to see my boyfriends band play. I can't drink anymore because of my IBS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Jinni (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 29 and I have had only skin since my teens. 

I've tried lots of different products and the only one that has helped is Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid (I tried the gel too.. nasty, slimy stuff!). It has made my skin significant less oily, and my foundation lasts a lot longer. I still break out at times, but overall my skin feels a lot less gross. 

I also use her mattifying antioxidant serum. It is silicone based, so it might not work if your skin break out because of silicons. So far I've been pretty happy with her skincare line, and I'm planning to try out her toners and sunscreen. Her makeup line isn't very good though.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I read this in one of those Paulas Choice publications
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know that I believe this at all -- but if someone has feedback on this please post!)

"People with oily skin should not use moisturizer because their skin already is producing it's own."_

 
And I must agree with her. Oily skin need something that would regulate and not moisturize it. So, you don't need moisturizer, you only need somthing for oil control (TRUE oil control).

I highly recommend Shiseido Pureness products because they are really great for combo/oily skin. Also, you should probably get rid of any kind of wipes and instead use a cleanser for makeup removal (only eye area) and for the rest of the face use Shiseido Pureness either fluid or foam. They are really great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And try to find a day/night creme with perhaps matte effect, that would really regulate your oil production. I recommend Avene Celanance products, Gatineau Therapie Marine (my favourite) products nad Garnier Total Fresh creme (this one is really light creme, and worked very good for my skin and it's cheap). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 27, 2008)

One more thing: weekly (or once in 2 weeks) face scrub is really important for oily skin that would clean the pores and to remove the old face cells of your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How often do you do that also?


----------



## Korms (Oct 28, 2008)

Make sure your toner is alcohol free as any toner that containes alcohol will dry out your skin, thus causing it to produce more oil to over compensate.  Also, don't be tricked into buying oil free products.  Generally skin is oily because it is lacking in oil, if that makes sense?!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_I was once told that over scrubbing/exfoliating caused your face to create more oil because doing so everyday makes skin more irritable and dry so skins defense is more oil.

I was also told that not properly moisturizing skin leads to oily skin. The lack of moisture in skin forces your body to produce it's own form of moisture. If you keep your skin properly moisturized it's suppose to regulate the oilyness of face._

 
this is very true.

 Quote:

  "People with oily skin should not use moisturizer because their skin already is producing it's own."  
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_And I must agree with her. Oily skin need something that would regulate and not moisturize it. So, you don't need moisturizer, you only need somthing for oil control (TRUE oil control)._

 
this is oh soooo not true! every skin type needs moisturizer, whether you're oily, dry, combo, sensitive or normal. the skins oil doesn't act as a moisturizer, it helps protect the skin by cushioning it and helps prevent fine lines/wrinkles associated with aging. 

ALWAYS USE A MOISTURIZER!!! you just need to use one for your specific skin type.  if you have oily skin, look for a moisturizer for oily skin.  it'll provide the right kind of moisturization and help control the amount of oil your skin produces.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Well as sort of my face wash I either use St Ives Apricot Scrub sorta once a week, and a clean and clear shine control face wash every day. Which foaming cleanser would you suggest? I didn't know that about foaming cleansers, I always felt like they didn't do anything!!_

 
I like the Olay line very much. Check out their website, they have several foaming facial cleansers. 

I think these two will fit you:
Complete Lathering Cleanser

Deep Cleansing Face Wash

I use this one, it says it's a scrub but it also foams up and it contains salicylic acid to keep acne at bay. 
Olay Clarify & Cleanse Daily Scrub

I know you will get all sorts of answers and it's up to you to decide, I can't say what's right and wrong. But I am from the school of having a basic but well rounded routine. I have heard experts say keeping a neutral PH balance is important and that's what I like to keep in mind. The way I see it you don't want to put your face through too many extreme states whether it's with product or without because it will cause it to react or compensation for what it's lacking. I do agree with some posters here about moisturizer. No matter if you are dry, oil, combo you should always use moisturizer, just pick the right one. HTH


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this is oh soooo not true! every skin type needs moisturizer, whether you're oily, dry, combo, sensitive or normal. the skins oil doesn't act as a moisturizer, it helps protect the skin by cushioning it and helps prevent fine lines/wrinkles associated with aging. 

ALWAYS USE A MOISTURIZER!!! you just need to use one for your specific skin type.  if you have oily skin, look for a moisturizer for oily skin.  it'll provide the right kind of moisturization and help control the amount of oil your skin produces._

 
I only ment that moisturizer isn't what oily skin need as the first thing when it comes to oily skin and oil control.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you ever tried Dr. Hauschka's products? They are amazing. The clarifying toner, and 'Normalizing day oil' have saved my cousin's skin from the depths of oily hell.. lol

They're all natural and extremely effective, I'd highly recommend the line. I love the Cleansing milk (i have dry/combo skin) and the regular toner myself.. and the Quince moisturizer makes my skin feel amazing. I even use the normalizing day oil myself because it helps balance out the oily areas of my skin while still providing moisture to the dry patches. It's AWESOME.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the wrong skincare products can definitely make you more oily. My skin is definitely normal. It's slightly more oily in the summer, and drier in the winter months. If I use the wrong stuff, my face becomes an oil slick! I think it's trial and error to find out what works for you. That's why I stick with what works when I finally find things that agree with my skin.
One thing I thought I would mention, though. I've heard nothing but good things about Px Sparkling Gel Cleanser for Oilier Skin (Prescriptives | Skincare | Cleansers/Toners | All Clean) and Px All You Need+ Fast Acting Moisturizer for Oilier Skin (Prescriptives | Skincare | Moisturizers | Oil-control | All You Need+).


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2008)

Your skin is oily is probably caused by using the wrong products. Have you tried Biotherm skin care? They're pretty good, IMO. You can find those starter packs in Sephora.

My everyday skin care routine is very simple. Cleanse, tone and moisturise. If I wear makeup, I'll first take it off by using Clinique Take The Day Off cleansing Milk.


----------

